# Do you have other extreme distant city skyline view like this?



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Bogotá:


----------



## sudburyboy (Nov 28, 2005)

toronto has a nice distant skyline, u can see it from niagra escarpment...


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

I'll try to find a bigger version of this image, but here's Charlotte, NC as viewed from the peak of Grandfather Mountain about 100 miles away.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Great skylines.. :eek2:


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

Chicago skyline looks really great in the distance!


----------



## nobleman (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

This isnt that distant (10-15 miles from downtown) but atleast it shows the skyline of the entire city of LA











..theres more highrises in other cities.. thats just LA


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*My list :  New York, Chicago  ,Hongkong ,Honolulu, Toronto ,Vancouver, Paris ,Sydney ,Buenos Aires  ,Rio de Janeiro  and Cape Town...... *


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 2, 2005)

The only cities that really have thousands of skyscrapers are us and NY. I doubt you can ever get a FULL 100% pic of our skyline where all but most of the buildings show. Most are blocked at various angles. DO NOT JUST STAY IN THE LOOP









Here's some of it.

Buildings north of John Hancock which many disregard in typical chi skyline pics. You can see more buildings stretching to the north. The skyline does not begin at the Sears Tower and end at the John Hancock, its much more than that. Others need to see it.


----------



## bohio (Nov 22, 2005)

^^ The first shot deserves to be in a National Geographic! kay:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore City skyline

scroll--->


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toronto* from afar :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong* from the air : 
_Source : http://www.pbase.com/thomasyu_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2004)

*PANAMA CITY*


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Dubai should be visible from Iran once the Burj Dubai is complete. That will be a fun sight.


----------



## tejada (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice the Skyline of Panamá City


----------



## ArchMadness (Feb 29, 2004)

That LA pano is nuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2004)

I forgot this one

Panama City


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

^geez...that one's great!


----------



## Rocky88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sydney:





































Melbourne:


----------

